# Help !!!!!!!!!!!



## aske (Oct 19, 2009)

*Any one can help me in building my new loft

by sending me some samples of lofts designs or drawings

on my email [email protected]*


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

http://www.redroselofts.com/starter_loft.htm


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

aske said:


> *Any one can help me in building my new loft
> 
> by sending me some samples of lofts designs or drawings
> 
> on my email [email protected]*


is that all? I thought someone was dying with all the excalmations.
the link Lakotaloft provided is a good one.


----------

